# mv trecarne



## bulkhead bill (Feb 22, 2014)

I have seen two photos of this ship.
One has a fcle head and one is flush decked
are they the same ship?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Wrong foto in WSS book this is not TRECARNE,she definitely had a fo'cel 1974 r/n GOLDEN ARROW


----------



## bulkhead bill (Feb 22, 2014)

thank you AD


----------



## Jollyjack (Aug 17, 2005)

*Trecarne*

Please note the Trecarne has no focsl'e in this photograph, she seems to have one fitted later on in life. I notice atleast two other ships of the same class had a focsl'e fitted.
rgds Jollyjack


----------



## bulkhead bill (Feb 22, 2014)

thank you jolly jack mystery solved


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

MV " Trecarne" had a raised fo'c'sle fitted circa 1967, aas did all Hain ships of that type; built around 1959. I don't know whether or not they were also fitted with some semblance of a bulbous bow at the same time.

The purpose of this was to increase the draft and carrying capacity.

I spent 2 years as Apprentice on MV " Trecarne" - March 1960 to March 1962. Very happy times , except for the last six weeks after a nut case queer apprentice jumped ship with a queer galley boy in Portland, Victoria; and the Master and Mate tried to blame me for it !!!


Laurie.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Did a couple of of trips on Trecarrell 1963/64. She had already been fitted with a foc'sle, no bulbous bow though.
Jim


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Hains ships were "open shelter deck" types (mostly) and that did not require a focsle?
No Focsle meant the goffers arrived bigger and earlier when on Focsle. lookout!!

Yours aye,

slick


----------

